# earth-tone palette



## belgo

Poate cineva sa ma ajute sa traduc sintagma "earth-tone palette"? Iata contextul:

"The largely earth-tone palette give a rare insight into Early Armenian illuminations".

Sa fie oare "tonuri pamintii"? Nu sint convins ca e asa...


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

Nu prea le am cu arta, dar cred că e vorba de o paletă largă de culori, care sunt alcătuite pe bază de pământ (pot fi tonuri roşiatice, gălbui, maro, cenuşii etc.) Sau nu... (vezi în context)


----------



## jazyk

Sunt de acord cu Trisia, dar fraza ta nu mi se pare bine redactată. Cred că ar trebui să fie: The palette (composed) largely of earth tones gives a rare insight into Early Armenian illuminations. Dar nu ştiu cu siguranţă.


----------



## mikey21

Salut,

Pentru "palette" e simplu: "gamă de culori"

Când adaugi "eath-tone" devine mai complicat şi nu se poate traduce într-un singur cuvânt (sau două, fară să sune aiurea). Ar fi ceva de genul: "culori (nuanţe) asemanătoare pământului" sau "nuanţe semanătoare culorii pământului"

Puse una lâgă alta sună puţin cam ciudat: 
"Larga gamă de culori asemănătoare pământului oferă o rară incursiune în..."

Ceva mai bine sună:

"gamă de tonuri (nuanţe) asemănătoare culorii pământului"


Fraza in engleză aş reformula-o (dar bănuiesc că asta nu e o problemă):
"The large earth-tone palette gives a rare insight into Early Armenian illuminations"


----------



## OldAvatar

Earth-tone nu se referă strict doar la nuanţe asemănătoare pământului, ci la tot ceea ce ţine de sol, în general şi plante, roci etc. De aceea, spectrul este ceva mai larg, conţinând şi alte culori, precum verde, albastru sau chiar nuanţe de roşu.


----------



## mikey21

OldAvatar said:


> Earth-tone nu se referă strict doar la nuanţe asemănătoare pământului, ci la tot ceea ce ţine de sol, în general şi plante, roci etc. De aceea, spectrul este ceva mai larg, conţinând şi alte culori, precum verde, albastru sau chiar nuanţe de roşu.



OK, atunci "culorilor Pământului", nu "culori pământului".


----------

